# how to get deactivated service on BSNL prepaid...?



## arunks (Dec 24, 2007)

Guys i want to deactivated gprs, cellone wap and any other value added service if it is there on my no.

tell me short code to be sent to a no. for deactivation...

tell me the no. and code to be sent
is that toll free or not?

customer care said me to give application in written to bsnl office..

pagal ho gayr hain that choti si service deactivate ke liye aaplication likho


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 25, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> Guys i want to deactivated gprs, cellone wap and any other value added service if it is there on my no.
> 
> tell me short code to be sent to a no. for deactivation...
> 
> ...


yeah u have to do what they say


----------



## shyamno (Dec 25, 2007)

to deactivate GPRS send GPRS D to 3733..

This is what they have sms'ed me...(BSNL Prepaid - Kolkata region).

For other stuffs..no idea...


----------

